# Coliflour Pankora (indian)



## zippy12 (Jan 20, 2018)

1 cup rice flour
I head of coliflour florets
2 Tablespoons of hot pepper
Water till thick



















Not much to say and none left

But


What if you smoked the cauliflower first!!!!    Ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 20, 2018)

So I say smoke the veg first then fry!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks good . My son does a " Buffalo chicken " cauliflower that he bakes in the oven . Can't tell it's not fried . Very good . 
Yours looks great .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2018)

Looks absolutely fantastic!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## dls1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice job on the pakoras, zippy. They look very good.

We frequently make gobi (cauliflower) pakoras for an appetizer, or snack. I usually steam the florets for a bit before adding to the batter and frying just to soften them. Also, my batter recipe differs a bit from yours in that I use chickpea flour to which I add ground cumin, coriander, turmeric, and cayenne. To serve,  I make a tamarind raita as a side condiment or dipping sauce.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 21, 2018)

Wonder if that batter would work on strawberries?  Lol

Nice side snack Sir.  Point!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 21, 2018)

Probably work great on broccoli too'

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

Nice!

I'll have to remember this thread next time they're pushing cauliflower for $1/head at the market


----------

